# Mercier Serpens. What Size HeadTube?



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Just wondering what size the headtube/headset is on a steel (Reynolds 853) Mercier Serpens.

Is it 1" or 1 and 1/8"?

Thanks


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

99% sure it is a 1 1/8. I worked at a cycle spectrum awhile and don't remember for sure but am almost positive.


----------

